# Warnung bei Wechsel auf SSL Verbindung



## The Garfieldius (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ihr kennt sicher die Warnungen, die der Browser ausspuckt, wenn man von einer normalen Verbindung auf eine SSL gesicherte umsteigt, und umgekehrt.

Meine Frage ist, wann diese Warnungen genau kommen. Wenn POST oder GET Daten von SSL auf normal übertragen werden? Oder umgekehrt?

Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit SSL und das selber testen, verweigert zur Zeit mein lokaler Webserver.


----------

